# Petition to create a charities ombudsman



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

This is an existing petition by the self help group. While it isn't anything to do with the FBH it would certainly help our cause if the Government did set up an oOmbudsman to control the activities of charities. 
Remember the Animal Protection Agency is a charity.

The petition can be found on the official Government web site at

Create a Charities Ombudsman - e-petitions

And says,

*Create a Charities Ombudsman*

Responsible department: Cabinet Office


This petition calls on the government to create a Charities Ombudsman with the power to deal with complaints about charities and the authority to order a charity to provide adequate redress if a complaint is upheld.. 
The Charity Commission is unable to get involved in a wide range of complaints because they are not within its remit. 

If a complainant is dissatisfied with the outcome of a Charity's own internal complaints procedure their only remaining option is the legal system. With legal aid being cut drastically this is beyond the reach of the majority of people.

Many charities are now running services or even acting as law enforcement agencies, so it is important that they are seen to be properly regulated and to have an effective and objective independent external complaints procedure.

We want Parliament to debate this issue.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Natrix said:


> This is an existing petition by the self help group. While it isn't anything to do with the FBH it would certainly help our cause if the Government did set up an oOmbudsman to control the activities of charities.
> Remember the Animal Protection Agency is a charity.
> 
> The petition can be found on the official Government web site at
> ...


The irony, is the fact that Charity commission exists to police and administer the business of Charities. Surely, their remit should indeed include a mandate to deal with complaints and impose sanction on a charity which fails to make compliance requirements, including the handling of complaints against them?
If government creates bodies such as "commissions", they should in my opinion carry out the function you are seeking.


----------

